# Boot Camp



## Ateck (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et donne années a tous !

Je n'ai pas trouvé le topic sur Boot camp alors j'en refait un.

Mon mac pro : 15'' de 2010 avec lion, 4GO Ram

Voici mon problème : J'ai acheter Win 7 pour des raison Pro et j'ai voulu l'installer, mais quand j'ai lancé le partitionement avec boot camp le Mac a planté ... Donc je l'ai arrêté un peut de manière sauvage mais je ne pouvais plus rien faire. 

Au redémarrage j'ai voulu recommencé mais je me suis aperçu que l'espace de partition que j'avais demandé avec bien été décompté de ma mémoire sur le mac mais qu'elle n'avais pas été crée, soit j'ai perdu 60 GO .

J'ai essayer su conseil d'aller voir dans " l'utilitaire de disque " mais rien du tous a par mon OS Mac ...

Maintenant quand je réessaye il me dit qu'il ne peut pas crée de partition et qu'il faut crée un sauvegarde du logiciel ...

Donc voila j'ai bien perdu 60GO sur le mac mais je ne sait pas ou il sont passé ?

Je ne comprend vraiment rien ...

Merci de vos future réponse


----------



## Ateck (7 Janvier 2012)

Personne n'a de réponse ?


----------



## chafpa (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonne lecture 

- http://www.google.com/search?q=site:forums.macg.co+bootcamp&ie=UTF-8


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Janvier 2012)

il te suffi ttout simplement de shooter la partition existant et de recommencer la méthode dès le début! 

donc tu vas dans utilitaire >>> assistant boot camp >>> installer ou supprimer windows 7 et tu shootes la partition actuelle de 60 Go 

et tu recommences!


----------



## Ateck (8 Janvier 2012)

J'ai essayer mais justement cette partie " installer win 7 et supprimer une partition " elle ne s'affiche même plus 

J'ai que 3 choix :

" Crée un disque d'installation de Win 7 " ( avec image iso et flash USB )

" Télécharger  le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de windows auprès d'apple "

" Installer Windows 7 "

Donc évidement J'ai choisi " installer Win 7 " ou la je peut sélectionner la taille de la partition, mais j'ai que sa 

Je suis vraiment perdu et ne n'ai pas du tous envie de formater mon mac, j'ai trop de logiciel et sa serai vraiment chiant ...


----------



## Ateck (9 Janvier 2012)

Svp aidez moi ...


----------



## Deejay-Joe (9 Janvier 2012)

Va dans l'utilitaire de disque qui est dans Finder==>application==>utilitaire ==> utilitaire de disque .
Tu choisi ton disque qui sera en premier sur la colonne de droite, exemple Samsung 320go,  tu a plusieurs onglet Sos - effacer- partition -raid - restauré , et la tu clic sur partition, et la tu va voir tes 2 partition celle utilisée par mac os appelée macintosh hd et l'autre pour windows qui dois s'appelé boot camp.
en desous il y a un plus et un moins, tu clic sur moins, il va te demander si tu est sur de vouloir supprimé et la tu met oui ou supprimé je sais plus..
Apres sa tu a la partition appelée macintosh hd et dans le coin droit de la partition il y a des petite ligne qui forme un triangle, la tu clic dessus et tu l'étire jusque en bas pour que ta partition mac os récupère les giga qui était allouer à windows (boot camp)..
Quand sa ces fais tu clic sur appliqué et tu quitte l'utilitaire de disque .
A ce moment la tu peut recommencé avec assitan de bootcamp 'installation de windows


----------



## Ateck (9 Janvier 2012)

Alors je suis aller dans l'utilitaire de disque puis dans la partie que tu m'a dit mais je n'ai rien trouver mise a part de disque " macintosh ", j'ai comme info 320Go en tous et il me reste 73 Go de libre.

Mais lorsque j'essaye de faire la partition avec boot camp je voie que je n'ai que 53 Go de disponible.

Déjà la il y a une différence de place restante ...

Une autre solution ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (10 Janvier 2012)

quand tu clic sur ta partition dans l'utilitaire de disque elle fais bien 320 go ?


----------



## Ateck (10 Janvier 2012)

Oui elle fait bien 320 Go


----------

